# Cocotini's All Pop Art Proofs-opinions please!!



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, I just got Cocotini's proofs and I'm not sure they are quite right. I asked for pastels (no orange specifically) and I asked for her unusual eye color to show up and they show them as just brown 

I think her sweet expression is lost. What do you all think?
Original photo and the proofs sent


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I definitely think that she still looks very sweet in the painting. Is her eye-color kind of greenish? you are right that it is very unique! I think the proofs look great  and my favorites are the one with the yellow background with purple bow, and the pink one right below it!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think her sweet expression is lost, maybe the unusual colors are throwing you off. I too like the one with the purple bow because it looks the most like her picture. I like her picture the best, it is sooo adorable :wub:.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Michelle and Sarah. I like the one with the purple bow best too.

But, if it was me, I would just have her picture put on canvas and not do the pop art. The picture itself is unique and soooooooooo sweet and, as I said before, looking into her eyes in the picture is, to me, like looking directly into her soul.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I'd go w/ the piccie too,the pop art one is too busy,but it's the way they did the mixes of colours in her fur. It's easier w/ Malts since they're all one colour but harder when you're dealing w/ a subject w/ multiple colours in the fur.

I like the pink bow/blue background (larger pop art) and the purple bow/golden background...too bad they didn't put a little more green into her eyes on the pop art renderings,they spectacular in her photograph...she reminds me of a chocolate Malt (if there was such a variation)...no pun intended!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

yeagerbum said:


> I definitely think that she still looks very sweet in the painting. Is her eye-color kind of greenish? you are right that it is very unique! I think the proofs look great  and my favorites are the one with the yellow background with purple bow, and the pink one right below it!


Yes- her eyes have green and brown- sort of hazel. I really wanted to retain that unique color in her portrait.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you Michelle, Lynn, and Michelle for your comments. I am sorry now I didn't just go with putting the photo onto canvas. I'm not sure what to do at this point as I will probably have to pay for the pop art proof. It's not that I think they're bad- just not what I was thinking and I don't think they quite capture Cocotini's eyes. Lynn- I so agree with you about looking into her soul with the original- it is all lost with the warhol look


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jocelyn - I tend to agree about putting the photo itself to campus. There's something so warm and endearing about everything in the photos -- her eyes, her hair, the hat and the background that I think it all creates a very calm, serene, warm look and the pop art takes away from that which makes it so special. JMO.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think the pop art looks bad at all. I like the one that has the 4 images. I don't like the large dark blue single picture at all, though. But, if you are wanting something actual pastel colored, I agree with just doing a canvas of the actual photo rather than the pop art. I really love the pop art with Benny & Emma, that really turned out perfect.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the pop art effect works better w/ a subject,that is more one colour,since pop art lends itself to a minimalist approach as far as detail. I think if a subject has too much detail in the fur,especially multiple colours,it really gets lost in translation...

Her photo really captures her soul and those fab hazel green golden eyes of hers...
She kinda has an artsy Anne Geddes look with the hat and that angelic smile.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Because it's art you are going to lose a certain bit of perspective. Did you ask if they can put the green back in her eyes and play down the orange in the coat?
I really like the work and think it looks like her other than that bit of color correction needed.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I kindda like it. I don't see it bad. I especially love how the nose was painted, but can see your point of the eyes part. I find this girl's eyes to be so very unique :wub: LOVE it!!!

Maybe if the coat was a bit darker and eyes more into hazelish, it can look a lil better. not sure


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you everyone!!! I agree that I don't think they did a bad job at all (although not exactly what I wanted). I got the proof too late Friday to ask about any changes yet. If I already have to pay for the warhol version I am thinking about asking for the light blue background on the top left, with the brown dog on the top right (closest to Cocotini's true color by my monitor), with a softened version of the hat (colors are too vivid) on the bottom right- and asking for the eyes to be more hazel. Whew....... What do you all think?

If I can change my order- I am just going to get it put on canvas- I may do that anyway- I really love her sweet expression in that picture and her eyes which are so hard to capture in pictures .:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She still has the same sweet expression to me. Very nice!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe if they toned down the colour a bit in the fur and brought out her eye colour a bit more,I think they could pull it off pretty well. I think they have her expression pretty good,I think it just got lost because they didn't get those fab eyes,which really make her personality come through.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe if they toned down the colour a bit in the fur and brought out her eye colour a bit more,I think they could pull it off pretty well. I think they have her expression pretty good,I think it just got lost because they didn't get those fab eyes,which really make her personality come through.


Yes- I think you're right. I guess in looking at it overnight it is not the expression that bothers me as much as the eyes and overall tone. I had asked for the colors to be more "tinted" like you would see in a hand colored black and white photograph and gave some examples of a couple they had done previously like that. If the colors of the background and hat flowers were soft (which they got the right idea for the background only on the 4 panel warhol) Cocotini would stand out more. But I wanted the hat colors to be more tinted also, and they didn't do that. I'll talk with them Monday and see what they say.


----------



## Shannan (Mar 2, 2011)

I think they look really good!

Can you send them a message and ask for a touch of green to be added though? I doubt they would mind.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jocelyn - whatever you decide, Cocotini is gorgeous. I love, love, love the picture of her. Did you take it yourself or have it done professionally?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jocelyn....I think the proofs are a good start. The original picture is so soft and beautiful so I can see why you would want to put it right on canvas as is. However, I think you'll love the warhol style....it's just getting the right colors down. How many sets of proofs did I go thru? 8? LOL?! I would ask for a lighter green for her eyes. And I would keep w/soft background colors. Remember I had really dark, bold colors on my early proofs? Those colors didn't do what I wanted. Once we went lighter w/pastels and cooler colors the work really started to come together. 

Good start though. Let's see what they come up with in terms of lighter colors.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Shannan said:


> I think they look really good!
> 
> Can you send them a message and ask for a touch of green to be added though? I doubt they would mind.


Yes- I'll ask them to do that tomorrow


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jocelyn - whatever you decide, Cocotini is gorgeous. I love, love, love the picture of her. Did you take it yourself or have it done professionally?


thank you- I love little Cocotini- she is a very special fluff:wub::wub::wub:

Oh- and I took the photo myself. I have a really nice DSLR and a fantastic portrait lens, but I rarely use it anymore for portraits of my fluffs. The little camera I love to use is my Leica d-lux 4. It really takes awesome photos. Still has some shutter lag (not as bad as most point and shoots), but my pups are so used to posing they will usually stay still long enough for me to take their photos. Color renderings right out of the camera are wonderful!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Jocelyn....I think the proofs are a good start. The original picture is so soft and beautiful so I can see why you would want to put it right on canvas as is. However, I think you'll love the warhol style....it's just getting the right colors down. How many sets of proofs did I go thru? 8? LOL?! I would ask for a lighter green for her eyes. And I would keep w/soft background colors. Remember I had really dark, bold colors on my early proofs? Those colors didn't do what I wanted. Once we went lighter w/pastels and cooler colors the work really started to come together.
> 
> Good start though. Let's see what they come up with in terms of lighter colors.


Tammy- I had asked for a single warhol- not the 4 panel- so I need to find out why they did proofs of both- I'm a little confused. I also thought I was pretty specific about what I wanted-but obviously they missed something. I think I am going to go ahead with the Warhol and also do a large print of her original photo and frame it (or put it on canvas- I haven't decided yet) I'll ask for the changes and see what they come up with for the next set.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Cocotini's new proof arrived and I think they did a nice job of adding a little green to her eyes. I'm pretty happy with the colors now- they softened the flower colors on the hat and Cocotini's coloring is closer to her real color. What do you all think??


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jpupart said:


> Cocotini's new proof arrived and I think they did a nice job of adding a little green to her eyes. I'm pretty happy with the colors now- they softened the flower colors on the hat and Cocotini's coloring is closer to her real color. What do you all think??


 

I really like it, but to me the hair around her face has a green tinge to it or it might be my computer, but all in all i really like it and the did a great job especially with her eyes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Better,they added more green to her eyes,the ylook much livelier...if they could do a little less green (olive) in the fur for contrast so the eyes stand out more maybe? I like the lighter background too.

She has such a sweet face and kissable nosie....


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I think this last proof is beautiful. Cocotini is absolutely adorable.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Better,they added more green to her eyes,the ylook much livelier...if they could do a little less green (olive) in the fur for contrast so the eyes stand out more maybe? I like the lighter background too.
> 
> She has such a sweet face and kissable nosie....


 
glad to hear it wasn't just me who saw a green tinge...


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> glad to hear it wasn't just me who saw a green tinge...


that's interesting that you both see a green cast- my monitor shows it more gold. Now I'm wondering what is the real color? I'll check with them tomorrow and see what they say. thanks for the comments!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> glad to hear it wasn't just me who saw a green tinge...


Me too,funny I was posting about that,the same time you did ,then went to answer the phone,came back to hit the submit button and saw your comment...
Great minds....


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, I just love the new proof! I also see a more gold tone in her fur rather than free. I love the new softer colors!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It looks olive green to me too. I was going to comment on it, but saw that others already had. I do like the color of her eyes a lot more and the colors on her hat.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I like it Jocelyn ALOT! I see a bit of an olive green tint too, however, when my artwork arrived the colors were so much more lighter than the proof. I think once it's on canvas the color will be just right. Just my opinion based on how my artwork looked in person compared to the computer image.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it !!!


jpupart said:


> Cocotini's new proof arrived and I think they did a nice job of adding a little green to her eyes. I'm pretty happy with the colors now- they softened the flower colors on the hat and Cocotini's coloring is closer to her real color. What do you all think??


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love the new proof too! I think it has much more character and you can really see Cocotini sweet expression and her eyes much better. I do like her coloring...I didn't see the olive at first (looked more gold to me too) but when I englarged the image, I could kind of see where others saw slight green tones. As Tammy said, it might not look like that on the actual artwork but it would be good just to confirm. Other than that, I think this one's a keeper...I love it!! Aahh...you make me want to go order one for Bailey right now!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you for your responses!! I'm pretty happy with it- I have just emailed them to confirm Cocotini's muzzle color, so hope to hear something soon. Can't wait to get it on canvas!!! This is a fairly small canvas 16x16 as I want to have one of Candy and one of Mindy done in the same sizes to hang together. I'll have to wait until my next coupon or gift from someone!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> I love the new proof too! I think it has much more character and you can really see Cocotini sweet expression and her eyes much better. I do like her coloring...I didn't see the olive at first (looked more gold to me too) but when I englarged the image, I could kind of see where others saw slight green tones. As Tammy said, it might not look like that on the actual artwork but it would be good just to confirm. Other than that, I think this one's a keeper...I love it!! Aahh...you make me want to go order one for Bailey right now!!!


just do it!!!!!! You know you want to:chili::chili:
I'll post when I get notices of coupons or specials if you want


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

jpupart said:


> just do it!!!!!! You know you want to:chili::chili:
> I'll post when I get notices of coupons or specials if you want


hahaha yes, I do want to! I'll have to wait for a coupon though...do let me know if you find one!! Thanks!!!


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it's amazing. And as a photographer/visual artist, I am sure that the colors you're wanting and her eyes would be verrryyy difficult. I think this is about as close as you may get. I love it.

*EDIT*
Just saw the newer proof. I like that one too, but you can tell it's been manipulated heavily! Luckily, it's pop art and it's supposed to look like that. I think it's absolutely ADORABLE! What a great idea.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Now I am really confused 
I was pretty happy with the last proof, but the people at allpopart seem to think I am moving in the wrong direction. Kat (at allpopart) thinks that the first proof of the single panel (royal blue background) was a more touchable looking dog with true hair. She also thought the hat stood out as a hat, whereas the more muted color hat blends with the hair and you don't really know what it is. Since I already know it's a hat- I can't see that, but maybe if you didn't already know it's a hat I suppose it could just look like a blob of flowers sitting on her head. She suggested I try it with a solid sky blue background rather than the more mottled background to make it less busy. and add the hazel eyes. I should have that proof tomorrow.
She also loved the 4 panel warhol proof. It is cute- just busy. It wasn't the soft look I wanted. I just don't know anymore. Maybe I should do a fun colorful 4 panel warhol and also have the photo put on canvas to get the soft look I want. I JUST DON"T KNOW ANYMORE!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jocelyn,

What is the accent color in the room you plan on having the canvas in? I would go with a soft version of your accent color as the background color in solid. I would use the proof in the 4 panel that has the light blue background for Cocotini's fur colors, then have them add a little more green to her eyes (like in the last proof you received -- but no change to the fur color). I would ask for a light pink on the main flower on the hat but leave the other colors like the light blue background.

That's just my taste, so depending on the room it will be displayed in, you might want something different.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe you could so it w/o the hat? Maybe the minimalist aspect of popart,makes the hat look like a blob of flowers on her head,if no one knows it's a hat first.
We know it's a hat since we've seen her photo.

Pop art is about minimal detail and using colour. Maybe the hat is too detailed and back ground are makign it too busy.?
I do think the bright blue background is more in keeping w/ the pop art theme. Most pop art eliminate the background details and use colour to accentuate the subject.
Maybe by just having Cocotini's lovely face and eyes,being the focus. Kinda how this example shows? You can read the dog's intent expression and it's not lost,even w/ different colour renderings........I know,I'm making it worse....


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jocelyn,
> 
> What is the accent color in the room you plan on having the canvas in? I would go with a soft version of your accent color as the background color in solid. I would use the proof in the 4 panel that has the light blue background for Cocotini's fur colors, then have them add a little more green to her eyes (like in the last proof you received -- but no change to the fur color). I would ask for a light pink on the main flower on the hat but leave the other colors like the light blue background.
> 
> That's just my taste, so depending on the room it will be displayed in, you might want something different.


Lynn, the accent color is a soft washed blue. It's for our coastal home-so lots of ivory,sand, and washed blue with some small accents of pink. That's why I wanted the soft blue background. I think the dog fur in the 4 panel blue background is the same as the single cobalt panel, isn't it? I agree that I like the hat better (with a pink flower) in the blue background 4 panel MUCH better than the hat in the single cobalt panel. that may be a good way to go.
thanks!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe you could so it w/o the hat? Maybe the minimalist aspect of popart,makes the hat look like a blob of flowers on her head,if no one knows it's a hat first.
> We know it's a hat since we've seen her photo.
> 
> Pop art is about minimal detail and using colour. Maybe the hat is too detailed and back ground are makign it too busy.?
> ...


I guess my main problem is that I love this photo of Cocotini and changing it to bright pop art just doesn't do it for me. They actually encourage hats and accessories to make the art more colorful. 
The room it will go in is very shabby chic and beachy- it just wouldn't look right in bright colors in there. I'll see what they come up with today.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

No I still say stick with the soft colors of the last proof. The picture is so sweet looking and gentle....bold doesn't go for this one, in my opinion. See what the new proof looks like if they are offering to draw it up for you and then compare them. I still think I like the latest proof. It's soft yet has the PopArt effect. 

BTW....did you put the proof next to your first PopArt that you had made? I am curious to see how they look side by side. Do all the colors mesh ok being you are going to hang them near each other? If so...I say stay with the lighter colors!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love that picture of her too. The last rendering they did wasn't bad actually,especially if you want to stick to the lighter,pastel colours for the beach house.
Of all of the ones,that one captured her the closest.

It's hard to convert a photo into pop art and not be able to let go of that original image in your head. It does look like her,they captured her emotions pretty well. Just might be the initial shock of the pop art being different than the photo.

The photo is shabby chic and soft and adorable,while the pop art will lend it'self to the funky side.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> No I still say stick with the soft colors of the last proof. The picture is so sweet looking and gentle....bold doesn't go for this one, in my opinion. See what the new proof looks like if they are offering to draw it up for you and then compare them. I still think I like the latest proof. It's soft yet has the PopArt effect.
> 
> BTW....did you put the proof next to your first PopArt that you had made? I am curious to see how they look side by side. Do all the colors mesh ok being you are going to hang them near each other? If so...I say stay with the lighter colors!


Tammy, I liked that proof, too. They did another that I didn't post that continued the blue into the lower right hand corner and added some more color to her hat. I didn't really like the additional colors on the hat, but I do like adding the blue to the bottom right hand corner. Here's that proof. I actually had called them back to order it like this when Kat told me she didn't think it looked as good as she thought it could- so I am letting them do the new proof based on her recommendations.

Mindy's pop art hangs in our dining room- this is going to go to our coastal home, so they won't even be in the same house. If they were I would be more concerned about the colors blending with each other.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I love that picture of her too. The last rendering they did wasn't bad actually,especially if you want to stick to the lighter,pastel colours for the beach house.
> Of all of the ones,that one captured her the closest.
> 
> It's hard to convert a photo into pop art and not be able to let go of that original image in your head. It does look like her,they captured her emotions pretty well. Just might be the initial shock of the pop art being different than the photo.
> ...


Yes- I liked that proof,too. I thought it blended shabby chic with soft funky which is what I wanted.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

OK- 2 more proofs today. Of all the proofs I've received what is your favorite??? I've attached all 5 that are in the running


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Numbers 3 and 4 are my favorite and almost identical. I also love 5 if you are wanting the four-piece.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Numbers 3 and 4 are my favorite and almost identical. I also love 5 if you are wanting the four-piece.


thanks for your opinion!!
Yes, the only differences between 3 and 4 is some more pink has been added to the hat and the bottom right corner is filled with the same blue as the rest of the background- other than that they are the same.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I like #1 for the costal home. My second choice is the one with the 4 pics. I don't think you'll be happy with the green background and I think that the blue backgrounds in #3 and #4 are too busy for the picture. I agree with the person at Pop Art that the solid background is better for the picture.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like #1,it'll match the coastal colours and the background is plain,it makes her stand out...
I like the 4 square repeat too, in the 5th choice.


----------



## Ella & Sebby's Mommy (Mar 2, 2011)

Way, way, way, awesome!!!! Just love it!!! You are too creative.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I like #1 but I also like #3 and #4....I like that shabby background for this pictue. Makes it have a modern antique look to it which may look cool at the beach house. What is your decor/style at the beach house? Modern? Traditional? I think the 4 panel came out really great too. Personally, I find that the 4 panel style looks better w/modern decor, but that's just me. I think all the proofs came out really good. Only one I don't care for is the green background.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> I like #1 but I also like #3 and #4....I like that shabby background for this pictue. Makes it have a modern antique look to it which may look cool at the beach house. What is your decor/style at the beach house? Modern? Traditional? I think the 4 panel came out really great too. Personally, I find that the 4 panel style looks better w/modern decor, but that's just me. I think all the proofs came out really good. Only one I don't care for is the green background.


the beach house is very shabby chic with a few funky elements. Ivory, sand, and pale washed blue with punches of pink and apple green.Most of the wood furniture is antiqued white wash. It's new furniture meant to look old and weathered.There are some modern elements,too. I actually think any of them could work there.
Right now I am leaning towards the 4 panel and putting it in our house here ( not the same room as Mindy's picture) and having the original photo put on canvas and bringing that to the beach. If I go with the 4 panel I think I will increase the size to 20" x 20" as I think 16" square is a little small for the picture.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I like that idea! Do a 4 panel being you haven't had one made yet. And then keeping the original put onto canvas sounds perfect. That was such a stunning photo just all by itself. Really you such a good eye that you couldn't go wrong with anything you chose.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I finally made a decision!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:
I ordered the 4 panel warhol with the eyes more hazel and the background filled in- here is the proof I approved. I did increase the size to a 20x20 as I think a 4 panel is just too small in the 16x16 I originally ordered. I also ordered a small canvas of the original photo. I'll post once I get the paintings. THANK YOU for all your help and comments!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I Love It!!!!! I think you have made a great decision...it's just perfect...Cocotini just pops off that background! Seeing yours and Tammy's and your petglo is making me thinking of getting one done.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I Love It!!!!! I think you have made a great decision...it's just perfect...Cocotini just pops off that background! Seeing yours and Tammy's and your petglo is making me thinking of getting one done.


You should do it!!!!!!!!! How about a 4 panel with a picture of each of your cute fluffs in each square? 

I will post next time they send me specials they are running,too.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i thought she looked great in all of them !!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i thought she looked great in all of them !!


thank you!!! I had a really hard time choosing!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the 4 panel too, I like her hazel eyes.. I think the 4 panel is more in keeping w/ the pop art theme.
Besides you get more of Cocotini to look at!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

GREAT choice Jocelyn! Can't wait to see it on display!


----------

